# How we spent our weekend NOT at Nationals :(



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I told Jett that we would have a super fun weekend working the store since it’s our annual MayFest, and that would help lessen the disappointment of not getting to go to Nationals. Bad news is that the weather is against us. Record cold temps, rain and wicked winds. So it was not too well attended by people from other areas (my target market). But there were tons of locals. (NOT my target market) Thought I’d share some pics from some of the events right outside my store today. I hope you enjoy seeing some of the Amish sights my area is well known for.

For those of you who did not know, or didn’t remember, the town my store is in is a tourist attraction known for its large Amish community. So when I’m talking about locals, I’m talking about the Amish. And no…I am NOT Amish! I live about 30 minutes away from where my store is.

Amish Buggy Races:


HeeYah!! GiddyYup!!










Strapping young single Amish boys trying to make the best time.


















On their way back, on the home stretch...










Jett in my front display window for the best seat in the house. However he would much rather play Twister. I have the game as part of my display window.










The adult married Amish men now trying to let the young pups know that they still have it in them and determined to beat their time.










Preparing to make a dangerous turn.










Oh no!! Did they take the turn too fast? Are they going to tip?










Jett still not interested in the death defying race happening on the other side of the glass.










And the winner is....










Jett could care less who the winner is.










Here comes the parade. Maybe this will get Jett's attention.




























Nope! Guess he's way too accustomed to seeing horses and buggies of all sizes.










Maybe some miniature horses and buggies will peak his interest?




























Jett...









Kids always get his attention! Will this work?




























Nope!










To be continued in next post...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Some more floats...




























Jett's response? "You see one parade, you've seen 'em all. Let me at my game!"










Here are just some random pics of the local culture in this community. Normally the streets are flooded with tourists from all over the country and even the world. This past week I had some people here from Germany and also Barcelona, Spain! 

Young Amish girls waiting for the Parade to start.










Little Amish boy.










Amish woman dressed for the cold wet weather.










Candy Frenzy!!! Look at all the little kids swarming to get some candy.



















They were prepared. They brought baggies to stuff all their candy in.










An Amish parking lot.:HistericalSmiley:










Soooo....after looking at all these pictures, have you figured out how to tell a single Amish man from a married Amish man? And have you figured out how to tell if an Amish woman is married or single? Or what about if someone is Amish or Conservative Mennonite?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

No, no, no..........tell me please. The pictures brought back the Mennonites that lived near Staunton Va. They always had the horses and buggies and I always thought they were such sweet people. The girls always wore their little caps and when I was 14, I was so taken with how they lived. 

Thanks for the pictures, it was like going back to Little House on the Prarie...almost!!! I hate that it turned off so cold, wet and windy and you didn't get the out of town people!!

Mr. Jettster looks adorable in that window, well what I could see of him~~Crystal, I just love him!!! He's da man!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's a great camera you use Crystal. I like the shot focusing on the guys running with the horse buggy and the background is therefore blurry. What camera do you have.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome pictures, I've never seen anything like that, thanks for sharing!



Johita said:


> That's a great camera you use Crystal. I like the shot focusing on the guys running with the horse buggy and the background is therefore blurry. What camera do you have.


I'm wondering the same thing, love the quality!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So the unmarried women wear white headcaps and married ones wear black???


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I know what it is for the men, but I won't spoil it for others. I'm guessing with the women that it is their bonnets. I see the young girls in white & others in black. So, I'm assuming the white is unmarried. There's quite a few differences between the amish & the memmonites, but I don't what difference you were refering too.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing such great pics!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh how fun! lol I love how Jett could care less about the festivities happening outside!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I skipped down answer 

Single women wear white Kerchief and married wear black
Single men don't have beards married men do have beards
And the difference between Amish and conservative mennonite is the type of shoes of wearing? black stockings and black shoes versus gym shoes?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

P.S. You gotta love Jett - That boy has his priorities straight!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> I know what it is for the men, but I won't spoil it for others. I'm guessing with the women that it is their bonnets. I see the young girls in white & others in black. So, I'm assuming the white is unmarried. There's quite a few differences between the amish & the memmonites, but I don't what difference you were refering too.


I'm talking about visually looking at a woman and being able to distinguish if she is Amish or Conservative Mennonite. There would be some differences that would make an interesting discussion on differentiating the different types or observations within the Mennonite denomination. I've grown up in this area my whole life and I still can't keep it straight!

I'll be honest, I'm unsure if there is a significance in the color of scarf the girls/women are wearing over their head coverings. I asked mom and she wasn't sure either. But looking over the group of women today, I wondered the same thing. I'll have to find that one out. But that is not the typical way of discerning if a woman is married or single, that is what I was referring to.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree I think the unmarried men do not have beards, married men wear beards.
Unmarried girls wear white hats and married women wear black.
The conservative mennonite wears a net type of hat. 

Geeeez, does all that black for married people mean they are morning their decision to marry?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Johita said:


> That's a great camera you use Crystal. I like the shot focusing on the guys running with the horse buggy and the background is therefore blurry. What camera do you have.


I have a Canon Rebel XS. It's by no means the best camera out there, but it's pretty good. I'm LOVING having it back. I had dropped it this winter and it was not working properly. So since having it back, I've REALLY been playing with it and experimenting on improving my techniques. I'm dying to get a telephoto zoom lens.

But thank you so much on the compliments! I've been practicing and I was really pleased with these. Just wish I had been a bit faster at pulling back the lens to get the whole shot in the one pic.



wooflife said:


> I skipped down answer
> 
> Single women wear white Kerchief and married wear black
> Single men don't have beards married men do have beards
> And the difference between Amish and conservative mennonite is the type of shoes of wearing? black stockings and black shoes versus gym shoes?


Close!

When an Amish man marries, he grows a beard. Notice anything unusual about the Amish beard?

But nope on the guesses about the women.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice photos, Crystal.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> I agree I think the unmarried men do not have beards, married men wear beards.
> Unmarried girls wear white hats and married women wear black.
> The conservative mennonite wears a net type of hat.
> 
> Geeeez, does all that black for married people mean they are morning their decision to marry?


lol on the mourning comment! :HistericalSmiley:

Oh you're right about the type of covering differentiating Amish from Conservative Mennonite. There is a picture of a Conservative Mennonite woman here. Can you tell which one?

And since I'm unsure about the color of scarves they are wearing over their coverings, that's not the answer I'm looking for, or is the one that is the typical way of telling. I really want to figure that one out too.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I really enjoyed the pictures.... and I especially loved
Jett playing in the window and not even paying attention
to what is going on outside. :wub: I am familiar with the
Amish and Mennonites in the Lancaster, Pennsylvania area, 
but I had no idea there were so many in Indiana.

I was trying to figure out the answer to your question and all
I came up with was the type and color of the head scarf. 
I'll keep checking back to find out the answer.

Thanks for posting these great pics!
Debbie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Do the married women tie the cap strings low away from the chin, and unmarried girls are not "tied" LOL.

Ummm, the beard is only along the chin/jaw line...not full face????

Here is the mennonite lady.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Do the married women tie the cap strings low away from the chin, and unmarried girls are not "tied" LOL.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You're funny tonight Pat. 

Are sipping on some wine? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

That would be a 'no'. But what a great idea! roflol


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You're funny tonight Pat.
> 
> Are sipping on some wine? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> That would be a 'no'. But what a great idea! roflol


No, not into the wine.....:wine:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jett has the right idea....lets have a treat. LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I want one of Jo Jo's pretzels. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Do the married women tie the cap strings low away from the chin, and unmarried girls are not "tied" LOL.
> 
> Ummm, the beard is only along the chin/jaw line...not full face????
> 
> Here is the mennonite lady.



*ding ding ding ding ding* You are correct!:thumbsup:

That is the conservative Mennonite lady. AND...married Amish men have beards only, no mustaches.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a quaint and beautiful town you live in!!!! Too bad Jett doesn't appreciate it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> I want one of Jo Jo's pretzels. LOL
> xoxoxoxo


JoJo's is right behind my store. Let me tell you it's so hard to pass by without buying one when they smell soooooo good! Their whole wheat pretzle with their honey mustard is just the best!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> What a quaint and beautiful town you live in!!!! Too bad Jett doesn't appreciate it.


Oh no, I don't live there. I live about 30 minutes away. Shipshewana is the 2nd largest tourist attraction in the state of Indiana. It is charming. And it does have a slower pace of life. I never tire of hearing the "clip clop" of the horses as they go by.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

That was very interesting Crystal. I really liked the picture of all the buggies parked together. Who cleans up after all of the horses?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm talking about visually looking at a woman and being able to distinguish if she is Amish or Conservative Mennonite. There would be some differences that would make an interesting discussion on differentiating the different types or observations within the Mennonite denomination. I've grown up in this area my whole life and I still can't keep it straight!
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm unsure if there is a significance in the color of scarf the girls/women are wearing over their head coverings. I asked mom and she wasn't sure either. But looking over the group of women today, I wondered the same thing. I'll have to find that one out. But that is not the typical way of discerning if a woman is married or single, that is what I was referring to.


Oh...I just felt I should probably clarify that within the Mennonite denomination, there are many churches where the women no longer wear head coverings and dress just like you and I do. Just wanted to make sure that people didn't automatically assume that if someone is Mennonite, then the women wear head coverings and dresses.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pure Paws said:


> That was very interesting Crystal. I really liked the picture of all the buggies parked together. Who cleans up after all of the horses?


Sadly...no one.  Which is why Jett is carried across the street. lol

Mom and I just cringed at all the children picking up candy in the street. Sure the candy is wrapped, but you just know what's all over that street! :w00t: And little hands were unwrapping candy so fast, then handling that candy, and popping it into their mouths.:yucky:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> JoJo's is right behind my store. Let me tell you it's so hard to pass by without buying one when they smell soooooo good! Their whole wheat pretzle with their honey mustard is just the best!


Oh that sounds soooo good!
xoxoxoxox


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Crystal, I just noticed that the buggy the boys are pulling doesn't have a "slow moving vehicle" sign on the back. LOL


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great thread... you guys are on fire tonight :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Hey Crystal, I just noticed that the buggy the boys are pulling doesn't have a "slow moving vehicle" sign on the back. LOL


lol...I think they took it off as a joke since they _*weren't*_ a slow moving vehicle! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ok I'll give you all a hint about the women.

In this picture here, I can tell that these girls are single. 











And in this picture, I can tell that the one woman is married, but can't be sure on the other 2.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> What a great thread... you guys are on fire tonight :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Hey we have to do something to prove that SM does not come to a screeching halt when so many of us are at Nationals!:blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Married women fold their headscarf and unmarried women don't?

Married women wear floor length skirts and unmarried women wear skirts above ankle but below knee? 

Unmarried women wear white necktie and married women don't?

Those r my three


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am not religious. So I don't care one way or another. But looking at this thread I am wondering why so much attention is giving to the moslems wearing a scarf and not to this women. For me it is the same. Apparently it is not only the islamic *culture* that asks for women to wear a scarf, other *cultures* do too. That does not mean I agree to it. As long as women are not forced to do it, I don't care.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I gotta rush out right now, but I will get back to this thread to find out about the married and unmarried ladies and how to tell the difference when I return .. for now, just wanted to say: thank you for sharing these  really interesting. I was wondering about them when you mentioned about them once ^_^ it was fun to look and read through 

hugs
Kat


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Married women fold their headscarf and unmarried women don't?
> 
> Married women wear floor length skirts and unmarried women wear skirts above ankle but below knee?
> 
> ...


I agree, I think the one has white ties on the head scarf and the other has black ties on their scarf. At least that's what jumped out at me.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great photos!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Married women fold their headscarf and unmarried women don't?
> 
> Married women wear floor length skirts and unmarried women wear skirts above ankle but below knee?
> 
> ...


Good guesses! But nope.:no2:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know when you grow up around something, you take for granted that others have similar knowledge to what you've been around all your life. So I apologize that this particular part of the Amish women dress was not made clear. Let me see if this will help a little.

The white head coverings is what Amish women wear, like these girls are wearing.









And these women walking in the parade are wearing the head coverings.









The black or the white scarves some of these ladies are wearing is simply that they chose to wear a scarf over their head coverings because it was so cold and windy that day. Just like you or I would choose to wear a hat.

Sorry for the confusion. Hope this helps!

Now you know why I was surprised that Pat knew the difference between an Amish covering and a Conservative Mennonite covering. There are some churches within the Mennonite Denomination that the ladies wear coverings without strings. Others are so small, they look more like doilies pinned at the crown of the head and they only wear them to church. And then other churches within the Mennonite denomination don't wear coverings at all. The last 2 I mentioned dress just like you and I do. Sooooo many variances within the Mennonite denomination. But fundamentally they have the same theologies within the Christian faith.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I am not religious. So I don't care one way or another. But looking at this thread I am wondering why so much attention is giving to the moslems wearing a scarf and not to this women. For me it is the same. Apparently it is not only the islamic *culture* that asks for women to wear a scarf, other *cultures* do too. That does not mean I agree to it. As long as women are not forced to do it, I don't care.



Hmmmm....not sure how or even IF I should respond since I myself am not in agreement with the Amish faith and find their theology flawed. However, there are some things within the Amish lifestyle that I do find very appealing and wish the rest of the world would embrace. Number one is the slower paced life style and simpler way of life.

If this helps, there is a certain age bracket where young people are encouraged to go out into the world and 'sow their wild oats' so to speak. Even it it means living an 'English' lifestyle. They call themselves 'Plain' and I would be considered 'English'. I'm not doing this particular part of their heritage justice but don't want to write a novel. And even though I grew up in this area, it is way too complex for an English person who has not taken the proper time to fully study and understand to be considered an expert. So I don't always know the answers and admit I am not an expert. After this period of time, they are allowed to choose if they want to join the Amish faith or not. Now if they choose not to join, that is fine. It is their choice and they are still loved and part of the family and can still be friends with those within the Amish faith. However if they choose to join the Amish faith and then later choose to leave, they are shunned. Meaning relationships to family and former friends are severed. This is not always followed 100%. I have heard where some families still maintain relationships, but if there is a family dinner, then the person who left the Amish faith has to sit at another table. Not with the family. And if they should choose at a later date to rejoin the Amish faith, they are welcomed back with open arms. There is not the threat of being stoned to death or burned to death for leaving the Amish faith like there is with the Muslim faith.

The head coverings are simply to cover their hair, not their entire face. But now that you mention it, there are some cultural similarities between the Amish faith and the Muslim faith that I had really not thought about.

I find different faiths and cultures fascinating and like to learn about them, even if I'm not in agreement with them. I intended for this to be just a fun thread for those who are like me and like to learn new things. I'm sorry if this thread has offended you or anyone else. Not my intent at all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

are the married women wearing wedding rings?? LOL
love your pictures Crystal, and I always love pics of horses.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal is it the apron????? Do married women wear an apron and the single women (girls) don't??????


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know when you grow up around something, you take for granted that others have similar knowledge to what you've been around all your life. So I apologize that this particular part of the Amish women dress was not made clear. Let me see if this will help a little.
> 
> The white head coverings is what Amish women wear, like these girls are wearing.
> 
> ...


Everyday IS a learning lesson for me, that's for sure:blush: makes me realize that there is WAY SO MUCH that I don't know. 

I met a bunch of people who looked similar to the Amish (in the way of dressing/appearance) in a farmers market in Montana, USA. When I asked the Dean of the college where we were studying about them, he gave me another name for them. I don't remember what the name was but for sure not the Amish ... Let me go through some of the pictures in my external hard drive next weekend to search for the pic that I took of the lady at the farmers' market to show you. Maybe you will remind me of the name that they are called with. I enjoy learning about these things, LOVE to meet people from all over - I guess that growing up in an International city gave me the opportunity to meet people from MANY different Nationalities and cultures  love them as my very dear and close friends and people who I really care about. I love to learn about new ones I didn't come across with here. So thank you so much for sharing ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Crystal is it the apron????? Do married women wear an apron and the single women (girls) don't??????


oh and pleeeease give us the answer


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Crystal is it the apron????? Do married women wear an apron and the single women (girls) don't??????


I was just getting ready to give another hint but...

You are CORRECT!:yes:

During the week, the married ladies wear aprons the same color as the dress they are wearing. On Sundays, they wear white aprons.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

looks like a great time anyways  and jett was just too cute!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Everyday IS a learning lesson for me, that's for sure:blush: makes me realize that there is WAY SO MUCH that I don't know.
> 
> I met a bunch of people who looked similar to the Amish (in the way of dressing/appearance) in a farmers market in Montana, USA. When I asked the Dean of the college where we were studying about them, he gave me another name for them. I don't remember what the name was but for sure not the Amish ... Let me go through some of the pictures in my external hard drive next weekend to search for the pic that I took of the lady at the farmers' market to show you. Maybe you will remind me of the name that they are called with. I enjoy learning about these things, LOVE to meet people from all over - I guess that growing up in an International city gave me the opportunity to meet people from MANY different Nationalities and cultures  love them as my very dear and close friends and people who I really care about. I love to learn about new ones I didn't come across with here. So thank you so much for sharing ^_^
> 
> ...


Were they Quakers? I know they have some variances in dress in their belief. I believe if memory serves, they have Plain-dressing Quakers, Modern-dressing Quakers, and Plain-Modern dressing Quakers.
*
*


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal, those pictures are amazing! Many years ago I was in Shipshe as a tourist and thoroughly enjoyed it. I have also been around the Amish in PA and find them very interesting. Thanks so much for sharing one of your towns great experiences. I wish more on here did this.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Crystal, thank you for posting these wonderful shots of the buggy race and the parade! B) These are teriffic pictures... including those of Our Man Jett not paying attention. :wub::wub:

The horses are what grabbed my attention, especially the black Belgians in the first shot in the parade. They SO reminded me of the team of matched black Belgians that pulled the calliope in the Disney World parades in Florida back in the '80s. Those horses were so fantastic... massive, and gorgeous. While black Belgians aren't really all that "rare" per se, the team at Disney was rare because it's difficult to exactly match the color and size of the horses to the temperament needed for a "lead" horse or a "wheel" horse, etc. The fuss and bother Disney put into making darned sure those horses were matched was nothing short of amazing to me. One of those "Disney details" outsiders rarely hear about, I guess. I worked at Disney when I was in college, and knew one of their handlers/drivers. He was as devoted to HIS "babies" as any Malt Mommy here. B) I haven't seen anything about the Black Belgian team on any of the recent Disney sites, though.  

Anyhow, the pair in the picture you took are as gorgeous as the Disney team. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You are CORRECT!:yes:
> 
> During the week, the married ladies wear aprons the same color as the dress they are wearing. On Sundays, they wear white aprons.


Yea! I can't believe it took me so long to figure it out. I consider myself pretty observant but this was a difficult guess. Thanks for sharing all of your fun photos Crystal.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I only had my iphone that I was looking on and I know I never would have figured it out! Good Job Pat!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

amazing and fun pictures Crystal! wish you were in ATL with us


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh no, I don't live there. I live about 30 minutes away. Shipshewana is the 2nd largest tourist attraction in the state of Indiana. It is charming. And it does have a slower pace of life. I never tire of hearing the "clip clop" of the horses as they go by.


 

We spent a month in Howe Indiana a few years ago, I LOVE Shipshewana and the little towns around the area, we had a Haystack breakfast there:HistericalSmiley:went to the flea market, Habitat for Humanity auction, bought a Amish quilt wall hanging:chili:had lots of wonderful food at all the restaurants around the area. we visited the Menno-Hof museum, Loved Middleton etc. I felt so relaxed, it's like stepping back in time. I wanted to live there. Wow I am so jealous, we have wanted to go back there to visit again.
My goodness Crystal I felt like I was there great pictures:aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r great.. love the uninterested jett!! n had a history lesson also , the pics were great


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi my Amish friend!!!! LOL!

Ok first off the Amish parking lot made me LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The pics of Jett playing Twister and ignoring the festivities were hysterical!

I thought you often this past weekend and had many nice conversations with people about how much we love you Crystal! You were missed!!!

Next year...you MUST MUST MUST come to Nationals!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Hi my Amish friend!!!! LOL!
> 
> Ok first off the Amish parking lot made me LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow...what a really sweet thing to say.:wub:

Believe me, when the weather turned out to be like it was, I was wishing I had just put up a 'Closed' sign for the weekend.  I really hope that I can come next year. Just praying it doesn't fall on the MayFest weekend again.

So when we finally meet face to face, I'll be the one wearing the head covering and modest dress without an apron.:HistericalSmiley:


----------

